# Rigid Foam Between Studs in Bathroom



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Where is the home located? Depending on the facing on the foam that could provide all of the vapor retarder that you need.


----------



## arminius (Jul 7, 2014)

Windows on Wash said:


> Where is the home located? Depending on the facing on the foam that could provide all of the vapor retarder that you need.


In MN. So the foam between the 1" x 4"'s without a seal (such as tape) is enough? Thank you.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Depends on the type of foam and a type of facing on it. I need to know more about the foam before you can determine what the vapor permeance of it is. It is also worthy of note that three quarters of an inch of foam, any foam, is not likely to be sufficient for a climate as harsh as Minnesota.


----------



## arminius (Jul 7, 2014)

Windows on Wash said:


> Depends on the type of foam and a type of facing on it. I need to know more about the foam before you can determine what the vapor permeance of it is. It is also worthy of note that three quarters of an inch of foam, any foam, is not likely to be sufficient for a climate as harsh as Minnesota.


3/4 Extruded R4.0 Foam PSI. Also included pic of wall. Over the top was planning on durarock instead of drywall.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

How much of that wall is below the frost line?

I hope you're not planning on putting any plumbing in that outside wall.


----------



## arminius (Jul 7, 2014)

Windows on Wash said:


> How much of that wall is below the frost line?
> 
> I hope you're not planning on putting any plumbing in that outside wall.


The plumbing will be ran on adjacent inside wall seen in the picture.


----------



## arminius (Jul 7, 2014)

Windows on Wash said:


> How much of that wall is below the frost line?
> 
> I hope you're not planning on putting any plumbing in that outside wall.


About 70% of the wall is below grade.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Solid wood has an R-value of about R-1 per inch. You really need two inches of foam (XPS)* behind *the furring strips.

Gary


----------

